# Winter-Jacke gesucht



## iwannaride (23. Oktober 2020)

Hey Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten MTB-Jacke für die kälteren Monate.
Sie sollte atmungsaktiv und bis zu einem gewissen Grad wasserabweisend sein. Auch soll sie mich ausreichend wärmen und vor Wind schützen.

Könnt ihr mir evtl. aus eigener Erfahrung ein paar Jacken empfehlen?

Danke euch


----------



## MarshallFx (23. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
sieh dir diese mal an.
Die ist zwar nicht günstig, damit kommst du aber gut durch den Herbst und Winter.
Sobald es kälter und nass wird, die Jacke über n T-Shirt, tipptopp!

FOX RACING - Flexair Pro Fire Alpha Jacket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walsumer1980 (23. Oktober 2020)

Endura Freezing Point👍🏻


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. Oktober 2020)

Endura Freezing Point


----------



## andi82 (23. Oktober 2020)

Ist die Freezing Point dann eher fürs "richtig" kalte Wetter, oder auch so um die 8 - 15°C ?
Ich habe mir vor kurzem die MT500 Regenjacke 2 zur Anprobe geholt welche auch einen echt geilen Eindruck macht. Ist ja auch Winddicht und daher wärmend (hab aber nich nicht probiert...)

Aber irgendwie weiss ich nicht so recht, ob die das richtige ist, da ich eigentlich eher weniger bei strömendem Regen (Regen generell) unterwegs bin.

Die Freezing Point hat ja auch diese beiden Reißverschlüsse zur Ventilation. Aber Softshell ist doch eher für kältere Tage.
Und da ich leicht schwitze dachte ich wäre eine Membranjacke hier besser !?


----------



## iwannaride (24. Oktober 2020)

MarshallFx schrieb:


> Servus,
> sieh dir diese mal an.
> Die ist zwar nicht günstig, damit kommst du aber gut durch den Herbst und Winter.
> Sobald es kälter und nass wird, die Jacke über n T-Shirt, tipptopp!
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Tatsächlich hatte ich die Jacken von Fox auch schon im Auge...

Wie fallen die Jacken denn aus? Ich bin knappe 1.90 und relativ normal gebaut.
Normalerweise greife ich zu der Größe XL bei solchen Jacken.
Welche Größe würdest du kaufen?


----------



## iwannaride (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich teile deine Bedenken. Auch ich bin generell eher ein "Schwitzer" und bekomme leicht Hitze. Deshalb ist für mich die Atmungsaktivität bei Jacken sehr wichtig.
Du schreibst dass du eh nicht so der Regen-Fahrer bist.. Ist eine Membranjacke dann überhaupt nötig?
Ich meine, es gibt viele Softshell-Jacken die ebenfalls nicht Feuchtigkeit von außen ganz gut abhalten können, dafür aber atmungsaktiver sind?!


----------



## Ziggla (24. Oktober 2020)

iwannaride schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Tatsächlich hatte ich die Jacken von Fox auch schon im Auge...
> 
> Wie fallen die Jacken denn aus? Ich bin knappe 1.90 und relativ normal gebaut.
> Normalerweise greife ich zu der Größe XL bei solchen Jacken.
> Welche Größe würdest du kaufen?




Ich habe die Ranger Water 2.5L mal anprobiert. Falls dir das hilft: bin 1,92m, aber an den Schultern etwas breiter gebaut - bei mir muss es auf jeden Fall die XL sein, da ich sonst keinen Spielraum im Schulterbereich habe. Würde bei unserer Größe auf jeden Fall zu XL greifen, auch wenn du "normal" gebaut bist.


----------



## MarshallFx (24. Oktober 2020)

iwannaride schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Tatsächlich hatte ich die Jacken von Fox auch schon im Auge...
> 
> Wie fallen die Jacken denn aus? Ich bin knappe 1.90 und relativ normal gebaut.
> Normalerweise greife ich zu der Größe XL bei solchen Jacken.
> Welche Größe würdest du kaufen?




Wenn Du sonst XL nimmst, wird es hier auch passen.
Ne Anprobe kann aber nicht schaden.


----------



## McDreck (24. Oktober 2020)

Fleecejacke (Dicke je nach Temperatur) und Windbreaker drüber. Sollte es zu warm werden, Fleecejacke in den Rucksack oder den Windbreaker. Je nach dem. Die Kombination ist auch relativ gut gegen eindringende Nässe. Solange es nicht so richtig regnet trocknet das ungefähr so schnell wie es nass wird was es effektiv zu einer atmungsaktiven Shell macht.

Gibt auch Fleecejacken mit winddichtem Stoff drüber. Ist halt nicht so flexibel.

Eine wasserdichte Jacke ist nie atmungsaktiv genug für schweißtreibende Tätigkeiten. Da hilft auch keine Membran.


----------



## Toolkid (24. Oktober 2020)

Vor allem im Winter würde ich eher auf mehrere Schichten zum Warmhalten denn auf eine einzelne Jacke setzen. So kann man auch mal den RV an der äußersten Schicht öffnen, um die Wärme zu regulieren, ohne gleich komplett auszukühlen.
Wenn's wirklich kalt wird und trocken ist, greife ich zu eine Fleecejacke ansonsten eher softshell/windstopper. Die sind erfahrungsgemäß deutlich "atmungsaktiver" als wasserdichte Membrane.


andi82 schrieb:


> Ist die Freezing Point dann eher fürs "richtig" kalte Wetter, oder auch so um die 8 - 15°C ?
> ...


Braucht man bei 8°C schon eine Winterjacke? Da fahre ich noch mit kurzer Hose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (24. Oktober 2020)

Wir ist denn die freezing point geschnitten in Vergleich zur Singletrak? Kann das jemand beantworten?


----------



## Walsumer1980 (24. Oktober 2020)

Aldar schrieb:


> Wir ist denn die freezing point geschnitten in Vergleich zur Singletrak? Kann das jemand beantworten?



Ich hab die Freezing Point und die Singletrack 2,sind eigentlich vom Schnitt identisch, allerdings ist die Freezing Point vom Stoff her angenehmer zu tragen.


----------



## andi82 (24. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden habe ist die MT500 Freezing Point ebenfalls sehr gut atmungsaktiv und taugt dank der Reißverschlüsse auch für „wärmere“ Tage.
Also ab 10Grad abwärts.

Dann werde ich mal die ausprobieren und dann entscheiden / abwägen.
Vom Schnitt und den Details sind die MT500 Sachen schon geil.

Denke beide Jacken haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, aber wie gesagt komplett wasserdicht müsste sie gar nicht sein.


----------



## BenMT (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre die Gore Phantom bis -10 Grad. Darunter habe ich ab 0 Grad nur einen billigen Baselayer. Wenn man in Bewegung bleibt wird es nicht kalt. Stehenbleiben sollte man aber nicht.


----------



## andi82 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich sehs schon kommen, dass ich beide Jacken behalte....  

Eine für "kühlere" Tage und eine für "noch kühlere" Tage.


----------



## Gentlii (25. Oktober 2020)

Habe die Fox Racing Flexair Fire und bin höchst zufrieden.  Bin mit Ihr letztens, bei 5Grad Aussentemperatur, hervorragend unterwegs gewesen. Ab 10 Grad ziehe ich meistens eh keine Jacke mehr an. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iwannaride (25. Oktober 2020)

Ziggla schrieb:


> Ich habe die Ranger Water 2.5L mal anprobiert. Falls dir das hilft: bin 1,92m, aber an den Schultern etwas breiter gebaut - bei mir muss es auf jeden Fall die XL sein, da ich sonst keinen Spielraum im Schulterbereich habe. Würde bei unserer Größe auf jeden Fall zu XL greifen, auch wenn du "normal" gebaut bist.



Danke. Auch eine interessante Jacke. Schau ich mir mal bei Möglichkeit an!
Ja ich bin auch der Meinung, dass XL die richtige Wahl wäre. Man braucht ja auch etwas Spiel für Bewegungen, etc. Und lieber ist eine Jacke dabei etwas zu groß, als etwas zu klein!

Wo hast du die Jacke gekauft?


----------



## iwannaride (25. Oktober 2020)

McDreck schrieb:


> Fleecejacke (Dicke je nach Temperatur) und Windbreaker drüber. Sollte es zu warm werden, Fleecejacke in den Rucksack oder den Windbreaker. Je nach dem. Die Kombination ist auch relativ gut gegen eindringende Nässe. Solange es nicht so richtig regnet trocknet das ungefähr so schnell wie es nass wird was es effektiv zu einer atmungsaktiven Shell macht.
> 
> Gibt auch Fleecejacken mit winddichtem Stoff drüber. Ist halt nicht so flexibel.
> 
> Eine wasserdichte Jacke ist nie atmungsaktiv genug für schweißtreibende Tätigkeiten. Da hilft auch keine Membran.




Hmm, ja das Schichtmodell ist natürlich bei jedem Outdoorsport eine beliebte Alternative.
Welche Fleecejacke und Windbreaker hast du denn in Gebrauch??
Habe da auch schon sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht...auch was die Trockenzeit angeht.

Ich dachte mir halt, dass eine Jacke die diese beiden Eigenschaften kombiniert eine gute Kompromisslösung wäre. Klar, dadurch dass man nur eine Layer hat, fehlt die Flexibilität in der Handhabung. Aber bei einem guten Produkt wäre ich diesen Kompromiss eingegangen..


----------



## iwannaride (25. Oktober 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden habe ist die MT500 Freezing Point ebenfalls sehr gut atmungsaktiv und taugt dank der Reißverschlüsse auch für „wärmere“ Tage.
> Also ab 10Grad abwärts.
> 
> Dann werde ich mal die ausprobieren und dann entscheiden / abwägen.
> ...



Sehe ich genau so! 
Lieber hat man eine Jacke die atmungsaktiv ist und vielseitig genutzt werden kann, wie eine komplett wasserdichte Jacke, bei der mir bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen der Schweiß in Bächen fließt...
Es kommt also auf den Kompromiss drauf an..

Wie sind die MT500 Sachen denn geschnitten, wenn du sie so geil findest?


----------



## McDreck (25. Oktober 2020)

iwannaride schrieb:


> Welche Fleecejacke und Windbreaker hast du denn in Gebrauch??


Diverse. Die konkreten Modelle sind auch relativ egal, was ja das Schöne an dem System ist. Dicke des Fleeces je nach Temperatur wählen. Bei mehr als 0°C bleibt das ziemlich dünn. Bei körperlicher Aktivität reicht Baselayer unter dem Windbreaker lange aus. Als Baselayer favorisiere ich dünne Merino-Longsleeves. Mag aber nicht jeder. Ist aber auch egal.

Mein Argument hier ist, man muss keine speziell als MTB-tauglich deklarierte Kleidung verwenden. Man kann sich alles was man braucht mit teils sehr günstig erhältlichen Standardkomponenten zusammen zwiebeln. Das meiste davon hat man vermutlich schon im Schrank.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Oktober 2020)

Gute Kombi für mich (erste Schicht je nach persönlichem Kälteempfinden/Intensität der Aktivität):

drunter:
Craft Netzunterhemd plus Norrøna Merino Longsleeve (Modell weiß ich nicht mehr, hab ich in Norwegen in einem Outlet gekauft) mit Netzeinsatz unter den Armen und am Rücken oder ein Merino Longsleeve ohne Netzeinsätze.

drüber:
Patagonia R1 Techface Hoody (wasserabweisend, atmungsaktiv, trägt nicht auf, länger geschnittener Rücken).

da drüber:
Windjacke, ich hab vor Jahren mal die Arc'teryx Incendo Hoody günstig gekauft und finde die super, weil sie unter den Armen ebenfalls Netzeinsätze hat und dadurch kaum ein Hitzestau entsteht. Wasserabweisend und mit langen Armen, die auch den Handrücken noch ein wenig bedecken/schützen.


----------



## andi82 (25. Oktober 2020)

iwannaride schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so!
> Lieber hat man eine Jacke die atmungsaktiv ist und vielseitig genutzt werden kann, wie eine komplett wasserdichte Jacke, bei der mir bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen der Schweiß in Bächen fließt...
> Es kommt also auf den Kompromiss drauf an..
> 
> Wie sind die MT500 Sachen denn geschnitten, wenn du sie so geil findest?



Das ist ein Trugschluss!
Ich hab die MT500 jetzt schon paar mal angehabt bei 10Grad und nur ein Langarmshirt drunter.
Da fließt nichts in Bächen oder ähnliches.
Durch die Reißverschlüsse kann man ja auch hier sehr gut regulieren.
Die besseren Jacken haben nichts mehr wie früher mit Plastiktüten gemeinsam.
Aber das empfindet jeder anders.

Generell sind die MT500 Sachen top.
Also schön geschnitten, nicht zu eng, tolle Details.
Auch die MT500 Burner Hose 2 ist top!


----------



## Mr_Chicks (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre ne Vaude Kuro 2 Softshell. 
Bisher bis -5 Grad. Da reicht mir ein langärmliges Funktionsunterhemd und ein normales Langarmtrikot. Geht dann bis +8 Grad nur mit einem kurzarm trikot. Alles drüber ist mir die Jacke dann zu warm


----------



## BashPi (25. Oktober 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Trugschluss!
> Ich hab die MT500 jetzt schon paar mal angehabt bei 10Grad und nur ein Langarmshirt drunter.
> Da fließt nichts in Bächen oder ähnliches.
> Durch die Reißverschlüsse kann man ja auch hier sehr gut regulieren.
> ...


Du redest von der MT500 Freezing Point oder?


----------



## andi82 (25. Oktober 2020)

Nee die Regenjacke 2


----------



## kucht (29. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Winterjacke zum Mountainbiken (Enduro) und Graveln. Mir wird relativ schnell kalt (im Vergleich zu dem Freund mit dem ich meist fahre), daher sollte sie mit mehreren Lagen zusammen ordentlich warm halten.

Da man sich gerade im Winter auf nassen Wurzeln/Steinen/Laub oder im überfrorenem Matsch gerne mal hinlegt muss die Jacke auf jeden Fall ein gewisses Maß an Widerstandsfähigkeit haben. 

Ist die Freezing Point stabil und warm oder sollte ich eher nach was anderem gucken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (29. Oktober 2020)

kucht schrieb:


> Ist die Freezing Point stabil und warm oder sollte ich eher nach was anderem gucken?



Ich denke mit der Jacke wirst du gut klar kommen.

Ich hatte sie hier und hab sie dann aber wegen dem Preis wieder zurückgeschickt, da ich ein Angebot für 139€ gesehen habe.

Die Jacke ist recht dünn, aber man merkt, dass die für den Winter taugt.
Ich hab eher schon bedenken, dass sie zu warm macht  

Jetzt ist sie aber ausverkauft und ich muss warten...

Die Passform ist gut, die Reißverschlüsse kenne ich schon von der Waterproof 2 und sind super. Nur die Kapuze geht nicht über den Helm wie bei der Waterproof.
Ansonsten ist die Tip Top und macht nen stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## Wollbuchse (31. Oktober 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Ist die Freezing Point dann eher fürs "richtig" kalte Wetter, oder auch so um die 8 - 15°C ?
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem die MT500 Regenjacke 2 zur Anprobe geholt welche auch einen echt geilen Eindruck macht. Ist ja auch Winddicht und daher wärmend (hab aber nich nicht probiert...)
> 
> Aber irgendwie weiss ich nicht so recht, ob die das richtige ist, da ich eigentlich eher weniger bei strömendem Regen (Regen generell) unterwegs bin.
> ...


Ich habe die Regenjacke 2. Wenn du viel und schnell schwitzt, hast du sehr schnell ne Sauna in der Jacke! Keine Jacke der Welt schafft das bei Starkschwitzern. Ich nutze sie daher eher als Windjacke. So ist die top, muss man sagen. Klar hat die vorn und unter Armen riesige Reißverschlüsse, aber das ist ja nicht atmungsaktiv in dem Sinne. Ich empfehle eine qualitativ hochwertige Softshell Jacke. Schau mal bei Pearl Izumi


----------



## thorsten73 (3. November 2020)

diese hier ist mega, sehr warm, isolierend, atmungsaktiv und sieht lässig aus









						Albertine
					

Fabric 01: 38% merino | 38% acrylic | 24% polyester Fabric 02: 60% polyester | 40% polyamide fully windproof padded jacket breathable insulation mountain inspired styling two cargo pockets zipped pocket merino fleece back excellent thermoregulation reflective strip classic fit made in europe




					www.cafeducycliste.com
				




reicht ein ein guter baselayer darunter und nur wenn es richtig kalt ist 0 grad oder - dann noch ein trikot dazwischen.


----------



## Gentlii (6. November 2020)

Gestern habe ich, bei milden 3 Grad Aussentemperatur, meine *Fox Flexair Pro Fire Alpha *in Nutzung gehabt. Also ich kann sie uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Unter der Jacke ist es nicht Bullewarm, sondern über die ganze Zeit hinweg gut klimatisiert. Und ich hatte nur ein Baselayer drunter.  
Vielleicht findet sie, bei dem einen oder anderen, ein Interesse.


----------



## Urbancylcer (13. November 2020)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> diese hier ist mega, sehr warm, isolierend, atmungsaktiv und sieht lässig aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider, wie alles ausverkauft.


----------

